# Best Way To Remove Old Magazine Mailing Labels On Potential Collectible Issues



## WhatInThe (Jun 3, 2019)

Have some potential collectible magazines with glued on mailing labels used through the mid 1980s or so. Not thrilled to sell them with personal information on them. Also have some 'newer' ones where they stamped/printed the address in a blank white box at the bottom of the magazine. Would cutting that out affect value.

I'm torn with other collectibles with personal information such as 50-100 year old mail that would include things like previous addresses and mothers' maiden name which are frequently security questions. I threw out old deeds and mortgage documents even though in their own way they are a work of art if not alot of work with all the stamps etc.

In the end I would be lucky to average a few dollars a magazine and at the point of tossing/recycling because storage will become a issue since down sizing.


----------

